# beach clubs in Dubai?



## cherryboom (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi,
I have friends visiting me from the uk and are wanting to tour dubai. I have pplanned certain activities but they are wanting go to a few beach clubs to relax and party at the same. Can anyone recommend a few with a really good atmosphere at the end of October? And prices if possible?


Regards
Cherry


----------



## Eddie R (Sep 23, 2013)

Barasti is free
Blue Marlin is usually free unless there is a guest DJ on
Nasimi Beach is also free unless a guest is on later.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

time out dubai just did a big spread on beach clubs a couple months ago. they usually put everything on their website after print: Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai


----------



## ajhutch (Aug 14, 2013)

Sandance is on the 11th October. Looks quite good if you're into that sort of music.
Tickets are selling pretty fast though. There's another one on the 15th November. (At Atlantis)

www.sandance.ae


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Barasti is the easiest and most convenient. Haven't been to Blue Marlin but I hear it's good, although a bit far.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Blue Marlin is very good, Barasti is not even mentionable in the same line as Blue marlin. yes, its out of town, 20 mins from Marina towards Abu Dhabi, worth the drive.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

ash_ak said:


> Blue Marlin is very good, Barasti is not even mentionable in the same line as Blue marlin. yes, its out of town, 20 mins from Marina towards Abu Dhabi, worth the drive.


"Worth the drive."

Therein being the problem when discussing a bar.


----------



## ajhutch (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone know what'd be a rough cost by taxi from JLT/Marina? Or are there any shuttle buses?


----------



## Eddie R (Sep 23, 2013)

I've never been but I'm sure they offer some drivers scheme where someone drives you home in your own car.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

They do... 180 I think, and you have to book two days in advance...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Simey said:


> "Worth the drive."
> 
> Therein being the problem when discussing a bar.


Towards Abu Dhabi? 

It's *in* Abu Dhabi.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, it's in the emirate of Abu Dhabi, but so is Al Ain, but nobody refers to Al Ain as Abu Dhabi. Blue Marlin is in Ghantoot.

Obviously, drinking and driving is a no no, so arrange for transportation, while getting dropped off in a cab is do-able, coming back home in the late hours of the night is tough, you will pay a steep price negotiating with the white lexus cab cars. Having a designated driver would be the ideal thing imo.


----------

